# Montecristo (Cuba) Petit Edmundo Cigar Review - Great morning cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Aroma is more than pleasing. construction, appearance and feel in the hand is excellent. I love the creamy almost seductive taste of the wrapper. ...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Petit Edmundo Cigar Review - Great morning cigar


----------

